# Oliver 1755



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Mean Green.....a beautiful machine.

Regards, Mike


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1048331911632998400
Click the pic to enlarge.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

I love the look of the 55 series Olivers, but I really hate the transmission....


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Always thought the transmission was the strongest part of the tractor. We have a 1855 with 7000 hours on the third tach, only ever had to replace a shift rail as an idiot uncle kept trying to slam it in gear instead of being smarter than the tractor. Idle down, place the power shift in under, push clutch in and wait about five seconds and they go right in.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

I have a lot of hills and varying conditions. Often have to shift on the fly, and that transmission just isnt handy for that. Its probably great in big open fields like you have.


----------



## Widairy (Jan 1, 2016)

I grew up driving a 2_85 white, same transmission. They're alright for big tractor type work, tillage or pulling the chopper, but for chore work like running wagons or hauling poop where you want a to shift on the fly and the 3 speed powershift doesn't cover the speed range you are looking for they aren't really the easiest to drive. I didn't say one couldn't get them to work on those jobs either, just more cumbersome than a lot of other tractors.


----------

